# are aliens really demons ?



## jesus alejandro

im pretty sure that god didnt make those beings , they came from something else


----------



## Rebootplease

jesus alejandro said:


> im pretty sure that god didnt make those beings , they came from something else


So now aliens have their own god? 
Maybe they were angels that turned into demons if aliens exist at all or if they exist at all maybe they're just an unknown life form like humans that have good and bad people like humans


----------



## blue2

I think God can do anything including make aliens...


----------



## Chevy396

Oh wait, aliens aren't real either, just like demons. So...


----------



## coeur_brise

ET's feelings are very hurt


----------



## Kevin001

Meh don't really believe in aliens but if they did exist I guess it would lean on demonic.


----------



## CNikki

I thought this was the SCIENCE and Philosophy section. Not conspiracies forum...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Aliens almost certainly exist.....somewhere. We will likely never see them or contact them or know anything about them. There's also the strong possibility that most of the aliens are not much more than rats. 

No. They're not demons. Demons don't exist.


----------



## 546617

no,why would demons need ships to get here? surely fallen angels cold just fly with their wings. get religion out of your head and start thinking logically. there are other humans in the universe and there is no god as we know it, the universe is energy etc.


----------



## andy1984

is Santa really Jesus?
is the Easter bunny actually He-man?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I created aliens.


----------



## Fever Dream

Hmm, ask Tom Cruise. He might know.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Aliens almost certainly exist.....somewhere. We will likely never see them or contact them or know anything about them. There's also the strong possibility that most of the aliens are not much more than rats.
> 
> No. They're not demons. Demons don't exist.


But we're talking about the kind that can pass as demons. And there are far more sightings of demons than aliens. I think demons must be both. Just ask my friend Alex (he's sleeping on my couch since he lost his radio show). That is all for today.


----------



## OneStarOneWish

jesus alejandro said:


> im pretty sure that god didnt make those beings , they came from something else


Yes According to Alex Jones. I guess crazy theories like that and bullying poor Sandy Hook parents are the reason he got banned.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> But we're talking about the kind that can pass as demons. And there are far more sightings of demons than aliens. I think demons must be both. Just ask my friend Alex (he's sleeping on my couch since he lost his radio show). That is all for today.


 My first assumption when someone talks about demons or spirits or ghosts or anything like that is that they're either on drugs, delusional or hallucinating or something. Or just plain making stuff up. Or maybe all the above.

The brain can do some weird stuff but none of that is evidence as far as I'm concerned. Obviously, if people can hallucinate, they can fully believe they saw "demons".


----------



## jesus alejandro

Chevy396 said:


> Oh wait, aliens aren't real either, just like demons. So...


aliens are real , so are ghosts and other beings


----------



## SplendidBob

andy1984 said:


> is Santa really Jesus?


Actually used to suspect these were the same guy when I was a kid.


----------



## jesus alejandro

Kevin001 said:


> Meh don't really believe in aliens but if they did exist I guess it would lean on demonic.


the bible says that they exist


----------



## jesus alejandro

WillYouStopDave said:


> My first assumption when someone talks about demons or spirits or ghosts or anything like that is that they're either on drugs, delusional or hallucinating or something. Or just plain making stuff up. Or maybe all the above.
> 
> The brain can do some weird stuff but none of that is evidence as far as I'm concerned. Obviously, if people can hallucinate, they can fully believe they saw "demons".


i saw ghost , and i always been attacked by them , because i pray too much , im not on drugs


----------



## Chevy396

jesus alejandro said:


> i saw ghost , and i always been attacked by them , because i pray too much , im not on drugs


----------



## anonymoususer2

maybe we are the aliens to another species that hasn't yet discovered us 🖖*twilight zone music plays in the distant*


----------



## Rebootplease

Chevy396 said:


> WillYouStopDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aliens almost certainly exist.....somewhere. We will likely never see them or contact them or know anything about them. There's also the strong possibility that most of the aliens are not much more than rats.
> 
> No. They're not demons. Demons don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> But we're talking about the kind that can pass as demons. And there are far more sightings of demons than aliens. I think demons must be both. Just ask my friend Alex (he's sleeping on my couch since he lost his radio show). That is all for today.
Click to expand...




OneStarOneWish said:


> jesus alejandro said:
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure that god didnt make those beings , they came from something else
> 
> 
> 
> Yes According to Alex Jones. I guess crazy theories like that and bullying poor Sandy Hook parents are the reason he got banned.
Click to expand...

Alex jones has nothing to do with the tv show ancient aliens. I've rarely heard him ever mention the word alien unless he's talking about the illegal ones. @OneStarOneWish your too pretty to be a liberal


----------



## Chevy396

Rebootplease said:


> Alex jones has nothing to do with the tv show ancient aliens. I've rarely heard him ever mention the word alien unless he's talking about the illegal ones. @OneStarOneWish your too pretty to be a liberal


You get proof of aliens from that ****ty TV show on History channel? The reason why I can't stand watching it is because they never actually prove anything.

All they do is sensationalize conspiracy theories to make the mentally ill feel smart, and then rake in the dough. For your own sake, please stop watching that nonsense.


----------



## Rebootplease

Chevy396 said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex jones has nothing to do with the tv show ancient aliens. I've rarely heard him ever mention the word alien unless he's talking about the illegal ones. @OneStarOneWish your too pretty to be a liberal
> 
> 
> 
> You get proof of aliens from that ****ty TV show on History channel? The reason why I can't stand watching it is because they never actually prove anything.
> 
> All they do is sensationalize conspiracy theories to make the mentally ill feel smart, and then rake in the dough. For your own sake, please stop watching that nonsense.
Click to expand...

Can you read? Where did I say I watch the show? Even if I did watch it, mind your business, I'll watch what I want .


----------



## Chevy396

Rebootplease said:


> Can you read? Where did I say I watch the show? Even if I did watch it, mind your business, I'll watch what I want .


Yes sir!


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Aliens almost certainly exist.....somewhere. We will likely never see them or contact them or know anything about them. There's also the strong possibility that most of the aliens are not much more than rats.
> 
> No. They're not demons. Demons don't exist.


It's a big difference between a mathematically likely probability and there actually being real aliens on earth. I realize that doesn't mean much on sites like this, but I tried.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

It's a software base model from a domain civilized existence, so it borrowed all it's features from a primary civilization. A software base model needs a guider to materialize it's species and existence.

A guider is a group of race that engineered their genetics using a computational intelligence system.

I use to watch discovery channel/history channel about aliens as a child, but it was ideas presented that didn't properly connect. I felt like there was someone holding back information to avoid pausing humanity.


----------



## Kevin001

jesus alejandro said:


> the bible says that they exist


Not at all


----------



## jesus alejandro

Kevin001 said:


> Not at all


of course ,in isiah 13.5. ,They come from a far country, from the end of heaven, even the LORD, and the weapons of his indignation, to destroy the whole land. aliens always come to our planet and abduct human beings , 
they dont say the word alien , but fallen angels match the description , of what we call aliens , grey aliens black eyes are also demon related

aliens change stories to delude man into their lies ,and say that god does not exist , they also lie and say that they come from a different planet ,


----------



## Kevin001

jesus alejandro said:


> of course ,in isiah 13.5. ,They come from a far country, from the end of heaven, even the LORD, and the weapons of his indignation, to destroy the whole land. aliens always come to our planet and abduct human beings ,
> they dont say the word alien , but fallen angels match the description , of what we call aliens , grey aliens black eyes are also demon related
> 
> aliens change stories to delude man into their lies ,and say that god does not exist , they also lie and say that they come from a different planet ,


Tribe of Medes is who he was referring to


----------



## OneStarOneWish

Rebootplease said:


> @*OneStarOneWish* your too pretty to be a liberal


Is this sexual harassment?


----------



## Micronian

I figure if aliens are from another planet, then they have a greater technology/ability than us humans in doing a lot of things. To the human brain, maybe they could be perceived as Gods or demons or whatever....


----------



## Chevy396

Micronian said:


> I figure if aliens are from another planet, then they have a greater technology/ability than us humans in doing a lot of things. To the human brain, maybe they could be perceived as Gods or demons or whatever....


Or the much more rational conclusion that nobody has ever really seen a god or a demon or an alien, and anyone who claimed they did is either lying or has a chemical imbalance that makes them feel chills whenever they are scared and it also makes them hallucinate sometimes. But what do scientists know?


----------



## jesus alejandro

OneStarOneWish said:


> Is this sexual harassment?


dont listen to him , do you believe in alex theory or is it just nonsense


----------



## jesus alejandro

Kevin001 said:


> Tribe of Medes is who he was referring to


no man , are you twisting gods words , god is talking about the fallen angels who are aliens , you should know that , you have a picture that says jesus , and you dont even know about the fallen angels lmfao , satan is here 
and hes a fallen angel and all his followers are also fallen angels , who are demons , they lost all the pretty appearance that god gave them when they landed on earth , watch this video


----------



## jesus alejandro

pink rose said:


> maybe we are the aliens to another species that hasn't yet discovered us &#128406;*twilight zone music plays in the distant*


the word alien was given by the usa government , but in real life they are just demons


----------



## Chevy396

jesus alejandro said:


> the word alien was given by the usa government , but in real life they are just demons


Jesus has spoken. Come on, you all wanted to say it.


----------



## Kevin001

jesus alejandro said:


> no man , are you twisting gods words , god is talking about the fallen angels who are aliens , you should know that , you have a picture that says jesus , and you dont even know about the fallen angels lmfao , satan is here
> and hes a fallen angel and all his followers are also fallen angels , who are demons , they lost all the pretty appearance that god gave them when they landed on earth , watch this video


Not in that Isaiah verse. God bless brother.


----------



## jesus alejandro

Kevin001 said:


> Not in that Isaiah verse. God bless brother.


dont deny it bro , this only keeps you closer to god , if you ever get abducted by them , just say the word jesus

and then they leave


----------



## jesus alejandro

Chevy396 said:


> Jesus has spoken. Come on, you all wanted to say it.


hahaha , , you are not the first one that calls me jesus christ , trust they all make jesus jokes to me


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I am, but not all aliens are.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> I created aliens.


Dad is that you?


----------



## Lyyli

geraltofrivia said:


> I created aliens.


All hail the creator!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> Dad is that you?





Lyyli said:


> All hail the creator!


I love you my children.


----------



## OneStarOneWish

jesus alejandro said:


> dont listen to him , do you believe in alex theory or is it just nonsense


I don't know much about Alex Jones, but regarding you i think you watched too much of that movie Constantine from 2005.This entire thread is either Constantine or that Ancient Aliens fan fiction.


----------



## Gunarchist

I don't think so, I just see them as humanoids whom we have little knowledge of.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OneStarOneWish said:


> I don't know much about Alex Jones, but regarding you i think you watched too much of that movie Constantine from 2005.This entire thread is either Constantine or that Ancient Aliens fan fiction.


Gabriel was pretty cool. Have to give them props for being the only work where Gabriel would be more interesting than Satan. Though in fairness he did get next to no screen time.






Also the soundtrack:






WHY CAN'T YOU TURN AND FACE ME?
WHY CAN'T YOU TURN AND FACE ME?
WHY CAN'T YOU TURN AND FACE ME?
WHY CAN'T YOU TURN AND FACE ME?
YOU ****ING DISAPOINT ME.

(I was going to respond in fanfic form but too lazy.)


----------



## Nick Attwell

jesus alejandro said:


> im pretty sure that god didnt make those beings , they came from something else
> ]


Now you mention it Jesus...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

As we have yet to meet aliens (unless we have before), then maybe they could have their own 'God'

Demons?

Satan is God's adversary so who knows?


----------



## wmu'14

I think this is more of a thread for the Spiritual section so not sure why it's posted here other then for the agnostics/atheists to mock the theists.

But yes, that's what I believe.


----------



## Nick Attwell

jesus alejandro said:


> aliens are real , so are ghosts and other beings


Maybe ghosts are not dead people, but instead, time travellers from the future

The Grandfather Theory, would be solved, as ghosts would then not be able to participate; being able to observe without changing things


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Nick Attwell

They could well be scintilla


----------



## Chevy396

Are demons really demons?


----------



## CloudChaser

We should build a wall around the Earth and make the aliens pay for it. Make Earth great again. MEGA!

Paranormal Activity was a documentary.

War of the Worlds really happened but was covered up by the CIA.


----------



## Chevy396

Is poo really pee?


----------



## sad1231234

Chevy396 said:


> Oh wait, aliens aren't real either, just like demons. So...


How do you know? Did you make sure to visit every last planet on your round-the-universe expedition? 


coeur_brise said:


> ET's feelings are very hurt


Yeah aliens r good, i mean look at the grays lol


Kevin001 said:


> Meh don't really believe in aliens but if they did exist I guess it would lean on demonic.


Im the opposite, i believe aliens might possibly be way more civilized than us. But then i read the bible and i feel demonic vibes. 


jesus alejandro said:


> i saw ghost , and i always been attacked by them , because i pray too much , im not on drugs


Really? Was it when you were asleep or awake?


----------



## Chevy396

sad1231234 said:


> How do you know? Did you make sure to visit every last planet on your round-the-universe expedition?


Yes, I did, but that's not the point. I was referring to the claim of alien contact - they are all too sketchy to believe.


----------



## sad1231234

Chevy396 said:


> Yes, I did, but that's not the point. I was referring to the claim of alien contact - they are all too sketchy to believe.


Hmmm dunno, some ufo stories seem pretty convincing


----------



## railcar82594

I've come to think there may not be aliens but beings closer to demonic spirits. The ufos are just way too powerful or physics-defying to be of the regular physical universe. Perhaps humans are alone but are actually the center focus of the regular physical realm.


----------



## Red October

Seems more likely that demons and other supernatural beings were actually just aliens playing pranks on people


----------



## Chevy396

All of this crap is easily proven wrong. You just don't know about it because you want to believe in aliens, ghosts, fairies and all that stuff children believe in.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

Maybe i'm wrong, but judging by the vast size of the universe its safe to say that all the components that make up life here on earth is spread throughout the whole cosmos. With that said it's almost certain that life is NOT exclusive to earth. To think life only exist on earth is hella egotistical. And if your a religious person your text tells you that these beings are out there, and some even came to this planet, this of course has not been proven, just a lil bit for the religious folks that think "GOD" created only them. As for the demons, that's some multidimensional s#!t that i wont get into.


----------



## railcar82594

I've come to believe they are, at least the vast majority of them. Here's a video about "demon magicians" where their powers look similar to UFO & grays' types of abilities as well as the typical hints of satanic occultism. And historically reported exorcism cases describe the possessing demons being able to know what people are thinking similar to how UFOs instantly know or react to observers' (pilots too) thoughts. Scary times.






A reference: https://www.amazon.com/Lights-Sky-Little-Green-Extraterrestrials/dp/1576832082


----------



## Solomoon

It's possible that aliens are spiritual beings though I do not suspect aliens are exclusively negative entities.


----------



## GeomTech

Nah. Just green beans from another planter.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

You are all wrong, we with SA are the aliens and the demons are in our head.


----------



## Suchness

What if we’re demons to them? Look at how primitive we are.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Honestly I don't believe in the existence of other intelligent lifeforms. Look at Mars it's got the right conditions for life but it probably never happened. Most planets that are discovered are either too hot or too cold or are gas giants.
There is probably life somewhere in a very early form in some ocean in a galaxy far far away.

Even if there is extraterrestrial intelligent life we will never get to meet them. After 4 billion years they would have found us by now. So if they exist they probably have the same problem as we have. How to traverse the vast space without dying along the way? Another problem could be that life on really big planets have so much gravity to deal with that it's almost impossible to take off with a ship.
Another impossible problem to deal with is hibernation. When you freeze, you die. You can't wake up after months or years in a frozen state because your bodily cells expand in such colds and even if they found some way around that there still this. Imagine you wake up after 6 months in hibernation, your muscles will be non existent , you can't chew, you can't walk, you can't even stand up. You'll have to learn it all again and that in itself also takes months at least.

Movies make us believe in fantasy. That's how I view Star Wars or alien or avatar, as fantasy.


----------



## Suchness

They're real, there's no question about it. You just have to do some research. There could be millions of civilizations out there just based on how big the universe is.


----------



## GeomTech

Just ask good ol' Gary. He should know.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Suchness said:


> They're real, there's no question about it. You just have to do some research. There could be millions of civilizations out there just based on how big the universe is.


Perhaps, I'm keeping my mind open about it but I still feel it's unlikely. There are scientists who don't believe in it either. Some even say it's sheer luck for people to exist.

If hibernation would be possible. I would definitely volunteer for it. I would also volunteer to go to Mars. It's all so fascinating but equally difficult to understand it all.


----------



## Suchness

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> Perhaps, I'm keeping my mind open about it but I still feel it's unlikely. There are scientists who don't believe in it either. Some even say it's sheer luck for people to exist.
> 
> If hibernation would be possible. I would definitely volunteer for it. I would also volunteer to go to Mars. It's all so fascinating but equally difficult to understand it all.


You don't need to keep an open mind you just need to do some research. Thousands of police officers, pilots, government and military people have shared their experiences and we have a ton of photo and video footage. The only thing we don't have is a UFO landing in front of the white house and little green men walking out.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Suchness said:


> You don't need to keep an open mind you just need to do some research. Thousands of police officers, pilots, government and military people have shared their experiences and we have a ton of photo and video footage. The only thing we don't have is a UFO landing in front of the white house and little green men walking out.


I consider that make-believe. Most UFO sightings have perfectly rational explanations.


----------



## Suchness

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> I consider that make-believe. Most UFO sightings have perfectly rational explanations.


Lol, if you look at the evidence and still don't believe it then you're either unbelievably ignorant or on someones pay roll.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Suchness said:


> Lol, if you look at the evidence and still don't believe it then you're either unbelievably ignorant or on someones pay roll.


I think it's best we end it here before you get personal.:wink2:


----------



## blue2

It all depends on the perspective, from certain perspectives we all could be aliens or demons : /


----------



## Chris S W

Only the red ones. The green ones are genuine aliens.


----------



## Suchness

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> I think it's best we end it here before you get personal.:wink2:


Don't worry, I won't get too personal. If you're actually serious about learning then PM me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think they are spiritual beings, probably demons. Beyond that I don't care anymore. :stu


----------



## andy1984

how is this thread still going? and why is it in the science and philosophy section? lol.


----------



## Bigkev1983

Aliens ate my home in school... a lot, over a period of about 5 years, it was horrible!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Unlikely, demons come from below while aliens come from above, those are very different places to come from. Demons couldn't survive in space imo.


----------



## Galen

I don't get people that say "aliens don't exist" do you really think that the billions if not trillions of other galaxies with an almost infinite amount of undiscovered and discovered planets (some which nasa even say seem to show blue and green, which could be water and chlorophyll-supported vegetation) that no other life exists outside earth? Who's so willfully ignorant to believe the vastness of the universe is just man?


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Galen said:


> I don't get people that say "aliens don't exist" do you really think that the billions if not trillions of other galaxies with an almost infinite amount of undiscovered and discovered planets (some which nasa even say seem to show blue and green, which could be water and chlorophyll-supported vegetation) that no other life exists outside earth? Who's so willfully ignorant to believe the vastness of the universe is just man?


Ikr! They say the chances of alien life, give the expanse of the universe are actually higher than not


----------



## Galen

Blossomfluffy said:


> Ikr! They say the chances of alien life, give the expanse of the universe are actually higher than not


There's an equation a mathematician came up with that basically says the chance of other life in the universe is 100%. Nothing happens only once.


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Galen said:


> There's an equation a mathematician came up with that basically says the chance of other life in the universe is 100%. Nothing happens only once.


Yikes working out that equation must have taken some brainpower 

Damn

this message has reached you from within the tree


----------



## Galen

Blossomfluffy said:


> Yikes working out that equation must have taken some brainpower
> 
> Damn
> 
> this message has reached you from within the tree


Yeah I'm not going to pretend to understand super advanced math xD


----------



## MrKappa

You mean are they jarheads? There are a few ways to say these things. They're Whales. They are immortals. And they are also probably a newer technology mix coming up. You can read about these things here -> asmrstudio.com


----------



## grrackle

?


----------



## SunshineSam218

I believe that aliens exist, I'm just not sure that they're demons. There's so many conspiracy theories out there now a days. Some of the ones I've heard are a little bit far fetched and out there. So I can't really say for sure. There's many people who believe that they've always been demons though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Demons don't exist and there's no evidence (that I know of) that aliens do either.


----------



## jesus alejandro

chevy396 said:


> oh wait, aliens aren't real either, just like demons. So...


aliens are real , so are ghost and animals


----------



## jesus alejandro

tomorrowisalongtime said:


> honestly i don't believe in the existence of other intelligent lifeforms. Look at mars it's got the right conditions for life but it probably never happened. Most planets that are discovered are either too hot or too cold or are gas giants.
> There is probably life somewhere in a very early form in some ocean in a galaxy far far away.
> 
> Even if there is extraterrestrial intelligent life we will never get to meet them. After 4 billion years they would have found us by now. So if they exist they probably have the same problem as we have. How to traverse the vast space without dying along the way? Another problem could be that life on really big planets have so much gravity to deal with that it's almost impossible to take off with a ship.
> Another impossible problem to deal with is hibernation. When you freeze, you die. You can't wake up after months or years in a frozen state because your bodily cells expand in such colds and even if they found some way around that there still this. Imagine you wake up after 6 months in hibernation, your muscles will be non existent , you can't chew, you can't walk, you can't even stand up. You'll have to learn it all again and that in itself also takes months at least.
> 
> Movies make us believe in fantasy. That's how i view star wars or alien or avatar, as fantasy.


nasa or the government is not entitled to give you information of other life forms , so even if there are people living in mars , they will only give you information about the climate and not that they see people living there


----------



## SparklingWater

Yes aliens are demons. Same thing. Ghosts as well. God is also a demon, the most narcissistic one. He enjoys praise and suffering so he created this realm as his playground. No one can escape because acknowledging him makes him stronger. His reign will continue forever since humans won't stop believing in him. Tut tut. Truly sad state of affairs.


----------



## unemployment simulator

there is a theory that they aren't really extra terrestrial. but they are terrestrial inter dimensional. so it's possible they could be from a similar place where so called demons exist. 

tbh it makes more sense to me than a lifeform travelling millions upon millions of miles from the other side of the galaxy just to observe humanitys relative stupidity...

my way of looking at it is this. when you are considering theories as fringe as aliens and demons, really all the cards are on the table. there is no wild theory when you are working in the realm of wild theories.


----------



## blue2

No demons are demons, aliens have spaceships, did any of you ever watch this video of the guy reviewing a flashlight in a haunted mine with demonic whispering ?


----------



## unemployment simulator

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> Maybe i'm wrong, but judging by the vast size of the universe its safe to say that all the components that make up life here on earth is spread throughout the whole cosmos. With that said it's almost certain that life is NOT exclusive to earth. To think life only exist on earth is hella egotistical. And if your a religious person your text tells you that these beings are out there, and some even came to this planet, this of course has not been proven, just a lil bit for the religious folks that think "GOD" created only them. As for the demons, that's some multidimensional s#!t that i wont get into.


The drake equation suggested the universe should be riddled with life, but then the fermi paradox goes on to ask, if the universe is so full of life then where are all the aliens?
I do agree that the anthropocentric perspective was a really toxic view for humanity and society to have, and it's great that we were humbled by space and our place within it. But I do think we are incredibly lucky to be existing as we know it on this planet. As a species we've really fecking run the gauntlet of odds against us to make it this far. If the big bang happened just a moment later or earlier, like a fraction of a second, it wouldn't have evolved the way it did, meaning conditions wouldn't be right for foundations for life to even evolve. Certain elements that are essential may be missing. Then you've got great filters, and it's possible we've been lucky to make it through those. Time is another factor, it's easy for us to think we've lived a long time, but look at a graph for the Holocene relative to just earths existence and our ability to study space and it's like a tiny fraction. Then you've got to consider how long the earth and our star has been habitable vs the age of the universe. Life may have evolved and died already but we've missed it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

They use gravity manipulation in order to travel, distance is inconsequential. They warp time and space around the craft and it just simply falls into place, rather than being propelled by thrust.

Debunkers spend too much time using human logic to understand something that isn't human and doesn't think the same way we do and isn't driven by the same biological or evolutionary processes.

And idk about "demons" but ghost are definitely real. We have one in our house that likes to bang things around in the garage and walk around our kitchen opening cabinets and moving the dishes. The sounds are loud and clear and stop as soon as you turn the corner to look.

The first time it happened, I thought we had a burglar. Then my sister experienced the same thing just a couple days later. She actually thought it was my gf messing with her and she started looking behind things to see if she was hiding.


----------



## AbbasGreen

In Islam we believe Allah created everything including the jinn (unseen living beings some good and bad).

Islam has a response to conditions sharing schizophrenic traits and I'm living proof of that.

The problem with modern psychiatry is that they are missing an important pillar of reality in their treatment model. They believe "there is nothing beyond the seen world" thus the reason for isolating the brain in searching for a cure to such conditions. 

Evil jinn will harass the hell out of you. They feed off negativity too and that way will take advantage of you.

unseen realities exist and within that realm is life!


----------

